# Vorkommen,



## IhSaJa (28. Dez 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei über eine Javascript-Datei eines ehemaligen Kollegen durchzusteigen und zu verstehen. Bin Anfänger was Programmierung etc. betrifft. Ich würde gerne folgendes wissen ob es generell überhaupt möglich ist:

Nur mal als Beispiel. Wenn jetzt in der Javascript-Datei bspw. stetht: 

var menu1 = $('div#meinmenu1');

if(menu1.is(':visible')) {
       menu1.hide();
} else {
       menu1.show();
}

Könnte ich zum nachvollziehen irgendie ermitteln wo meinmenu bzw. menu1 auf der Internetseite vorkommt oder vielleicht auch im CSS-Code? Also ich meine damit durch 1,2 oder 3 Klicks ohne suchen zu müssen. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## stg (28. Dez 2016)

- Im Browser Rechtsklick auf die Seite
- "Seitenquelltext anzeigen", "View Source", o.Ä. auswählen
- "Strg + F" drücken, um die Suchmaske zu öffnen.

Abgesehen davon bist du hier übrigens in einem Java-Forum gelandet, hier geht es eigentlich weniger um JavaScript


----------

